# Tips for horse security.



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I've always wondered about this. I would love to freeze-brand or hot-brand Maia with a brand, but I have no idea how much it would cost - and ideas? 
Since I'm at a public boarding place, I'm worried but not at the same time - I like the idea about the biting and kicking - I think I'll get a plaque made


----------



## Lc Performance Horses (May 3, 2008)

Yeah it works too, people tend not to go giving your horse titbits aswell lol. I would freeze brand rather than hot brand. I think in the USA its about $80 to have a horese freezebranded, but if you get a group of people together then it goes cheaper. There is alsorts of ways to secure your horses though, and cheap too cos not everyone can afford it...its bloody expensive lol!


----------



## jemma_bailey (May 15, 2008)

hehe the bit about biting and kicking is a good idea. I have a friend who owns her own yard and one day when she got down the yard she found loads of cake and bread wrappers all over her yard. To start off with she assume someone had just dumped their rubbish but when she went to check on the horses and found her horse was laying down and wouldnt get up, she called the vet. Only to find out that whoever had left the wrappers has fed all the crap to her horse which had stuffed his intestine and colon up. Unfortunatly her horse had to be put down and she now has a sign saying 'sick and injured horses please dont feed' But i think a sign saying horses bite and kick is much better


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I've always wondered about this. I would love to freeze-brand or hot-brand Maia with a brand, but I have no idea how much it would cost - and ideas?
> Since I'm at a public boarding place, I'm worried but not at the same time - I like the idea about the biting and kicking - I think I'll get a plaque made


If you find where if branding is possible, let me know. I would love to brand my Canadian. 

All my horses are microchipped but I really wonder how much good it actually does.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> > I've always wondered about this. I would love to freeze-brand or hot-brand Maia with a brand, but I have no idea how much it would cost - and ideas?
> ...


First you have to design a brand, then get it registered ( http://www.lis-alberta.com/about_lis/index.html ), then get it made, then do it. 
I have a website that you can custom-order from, but can't find it at the moment.... I'll post again


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> My2Geldings said:
> 
> 
> > JustDressageIt said:
> ...


That's great! If you find it, do you mind letting me know? I am going to start working on this


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.lhbrandingirons.com/


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

JustDressagelt,
thank you . My father's cattle brands were lost in our in moving (it happens). and, If I decide to replace them, now I know where to buy them.
What is needed to brand to horse? Is it the same as a with cattle, in reguard to state goverment or do the assa. have same rules.


----------

